# Fish photo request



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I received a email this week about my photography. It went like this. - 

The Australian Invasive Animals CRC is developing a Pest Fish phone app for the Australian public. This app is a free educational tool that provides information to the public on what fish species are considered invasive or a potential risk of becoming feral in Australian waterways.

I have been contacting photographers on Flickr asking permission to use their wonderful fish photo for the purpose of fish ID on this app – to which most are only too happy to be involved.

Given I have very little knowledge of the appearance of cichlid species; I was wondering if you could provide some assistance. I see that there are many photos of cichlids on Flickr but most of them are not coupled with their scientific name. 

Do you personally have photos that could be used in this project for the following species or do you know of any that I could use or potentially ask permission for?

Black mangrove cichlid - Tilapia mariae
Redbelly tilapia- Tilapia zillii
Blue acara - Andinoacara pulcher
Three spot cichlid - Cichlasoma trimaculatum
Victoria Burtons Haplochromis - Haplochromis burtoni

Your full name will appear clearly, straight under the photo/s you supply, as recognition of your contribution.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards, 
Bec Crawford

Unfortunately I dont have photos of any of the fish they are looking for.  If any of you have good quality photos of your own let me know and maybe I can make a love connection for you.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh yea, I currently have a fish photos being used by the London Aquarium advertising their aquarium and Cornell University in one of their books "second edition of our textbook, Principles of Animal Communication" All given for free, for use to advance the education of the aquatic world.


----------

